

Firefox 3 beta 3 released - dpurp
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html

======
trezor
I propose you retitle this to "Firefox 3 _.1_ beta 3 released" :)

~~~
dpurp
oops.. yeah, i meant to put that. unfortunately, i can't edit the title
anymore

